# Bike Fit - East Bay to South Bay to Penn.



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Looking to get fit. I find myself riding my road bike much more than I used to, and noticed some pain behind my right knee cap in the tendons (?) and also my arms get tight, along with my shoulders getting sore. Now, here's the tough part. 

I don't go to the gym, so I'm not necessarily in muscular and flexible shape, although I'm 6'1 @ 170. I don't ride every day, although I want to begin doing that to/fro work and finishing up my classes. I ride a 2007 58 tarmac (racey frame), and although it might not be the best geo for me, and even what riding I do, I don't see myself replacing it anytime soon with another frame because of the cost, even though I'd love a 585.:blush2: 

It came with a 105mm stem, but my traps got really sore after one ride, so my old boss suggested a 120mm and that kinda went away. I've had it @ about 16 degrees up, but recently flipped it to about -4 degrees - not positive on the degree (specialized multi position stem), as it's barely dipping below a flat 90deg angle. 

I rode today for the first time like that, and now my back muscles are really sore. Not sure if it's because the position, the fact that I had a 20lb timbuk2 bag on my left shoulder (behind my left shoulder blade is what's sore), or the combination of both, but it's sore. Haven't used the Timbuk2 bag in awhile, so it could be just that. Mind you, I rode only 10 miles at most. 

I probably only put in 60 miles a week (average) at best, because of time constraints (full time work, school, and nonprofit work), but once again, I plan on increasing it. 

My saddle kinda sucks. Toupe 143- very minimal, comfortable in some positions sometimes, but on 3hour+ rides, my a$$ gets sore. But, with quality saddles @ $100+, I don't feel like taking a chance. I know SVCC does the demo program, but I'm not in SJ enough to justify going down daily to switch saddles.

Also concerned about my cleat placement, and whether it's best for my knees (Just went by what the SPD-SL cleat said, center, turn cleat slightly towards inside of shoe). Bad knees and shoulders run in the family, so I want to take care of them as best as possible. 

Anyway, the reason I'm posting so much info is to see if others has had similar experiences in regards to their cleats, saddles, shoulders, or anything. Looking for a fitter in the East-South-Penn Bay, as I'm in Fremont. Don't want to drive further than Oakland (north), Livermore (east), Redwood City (penn) and, well, I guess South San Jose (south). Pretty much everything inbetween (which contains all the top fitters in the bay pretty much, minus Marin fitters), and I'm sure I can find a good fit in this area. 

Looked into SVCC, and as much as I'd like a pro fit, I can't justify dropping $300 (made 14k last year) and their consultation doesn't seem like enough for me. I've heard of Lori? on these boards, also (tried doing a rbr search, nothing came up although I know I've seen fit threads before) and keep seeing Shaws come up and have heard good things about Justice in Oakland. Looking to spend $100 on the fit, as I might need to purchase a new stem or something. 

I did the wrench science fit, and here's my info:

WS Recommended Sizes 
Frame Size center-to-center: 56 cm
Frame Size center-to-top: 58 cm
Overall Reach: 71.31 cm
Saddle Height: 76.26 cm
Handlebar Width: 44 cm

Your Measurements 
Height: 73.00 in
Sternum Notch: 59.00 in
Inseam Length: 34.00 in
Arm Length: 28.00 in
Shoulder Width: 17.00 in
Flexiblity: 5
Weight: 170.00 lbs
Foot Size: 10.50 USMens 

My saddle height is spot on pretty much @ 76 along with my bars @ 44, but once again, I'm not confident in the saddle angle/rail position nor the stem length/position.

May god bless you for reading possible the longest post on a bike fit recommendation ever in the NorCal board.


----------



## sirkrameroy (Dec 18, 2005)

Steve, 

Nicely thought out post, and you bring up all the relevant issues. 

I'd still go for a professional fit. I was fit 12 years ago for a road bike using the Serotta system and I still use most of the same measurements. 

Other than that, I'm not surprised that flipping your stem caused back pain. One thing I have done in the past 5 years is raise my bar height a bit for some relief on the back. 

Good luck!

Oh, and I just picked up a 585 and let me say, what a sweet bike!


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

sirkrameroy said:


> Steve,
> 
> Nicely thought out post, and you bring up all the relevant issues.
> 
> ...



Sirka,

Thanks. I really don't mind dropping the coin for a good fit, and I know there are plenty of fitters that use the serotta fit bike. Yet, I can't justify dropping $300 @ SVCC with my riding level & income. By "pro fit" I meant SVCCs pro fit, not a professional fitting. 

Totally jealous of the 585...


----------



## jaydub_u (Mar 16, 2009)

Well S_Steve, If you could up your travel distance just a bit, there is a bike shop in Davis Ca. just a bit up hwy 880 and short of Sacramento called "Davis Wheelworks". They are a top line road bike exclusive shop that carries alot of the top end bikes like Colnago, Cervelo, Scott, Felt, Pinnerelo, Look and a few others. Anyway, I had them fit me to a new Cervelo and they did a great job. I asked what the charge is in case my buddies wanted to get fitted to their bikes and they said that it was 80bucks an hour with a max of 150.00. Call them and ask for Jorje and they will take good care of you. They really know their stuff. Hey,,,,they are in the bicycle capitol of the U.S.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Update. I called a couple places, nobody had an opening until actually tomorrow (day before my race), until I got a hold of Karl @ SVCC. He fit me into his Friday schedule within an hour, so I rushed down to Campbell to see him that day. 

I had him do a fit consultation for me @ $65, since I couldn't swing the $290. Karl spent over 2 hours with analyzing my pedal stroke, back arch, cleat positioning, saddle height/angle, extension for my bars and stem, and more. We went over my gearing, saddle preference (he switched my saddle with 3 different saddles, with my seatbones finally finding one that was comfortable), and other components. I have never felt so confident, comfortable, and satisfied with any type of transaction with a shop (wether it was a bike or component purchase, accessory, ect...) than I did with Karl & Alex @ SVCC.

I've gotten all the answers to my questions; stretch, knee pain, back pain, saddle comfort issues, and even some I didn't know about, such as my bar width and saddle angle, which feels much better, btw. He recommended some products, yet did not push any type of sale on me, which made the experience remain extremely comfortable.

Karl even followed up with a very detailed email on my personal fit a day later, to help me remember what we talked about, changed, and future notes. Example:

"*Cleats*: I moved these back just a touch from 185 to 182mm, and I also rotated the left cleat to bring your heel out a bit and bring your knee into better alignment."

I'd highly, highly recommend Karl & Alex for any type of work. I will be going through them for my fit once I get my new mountain bike, and hopefully eventually a Lynksey Cooper frame! Thanks again, Karl!


----------

